
Show HN: I created a WordPress plugin to publish posts on a Facebook Page - bhdzllr
https://github.com/bhdzllr/facebook-pages-for-wordpress
======
fwdpropaganda
I'm afraid to say that you're about 2-3 years late.

This isn't meant to be a comment disparaging WordPress either, but the idea of
"publishing posts on a Facebook page". Facebook has been cutting down on that
for a while; if you want the sweet FB juice you better pay up. Although, if
you really automate the entire thing to the point that I (as a publisher)
don't even realize it's happening, I guess it's better to use it than not. My
point is that since these days you can only get (relatively) a trickle, the
value of this plugin is much smaller than a few years ago.

(Also my mind would blow up if 10 plugings like this didn't exist already)

------
kaushalmodi
I might be wrong, but I think FB is cutting off its publishing API in next few
months or so.

